# RAT-burgler -- Things your rats steal!



## Amelia (May 3, 2013)

It seems to have 2 (extremely adorable) rat thieves on my hands. It's no problem, we find it hilarious, but does anyone else's babies do this -- and what with? 

Current list of stolen goods (never to be seen again, most likely, as I have NO idea where they hide all this stuff -- maybe under the bed or in the back of the wardrobe):
- Tissues - all time favourite (premium nesting material?). No preference for dirty tissues out of the bin or clean tissues out of a box. Once emptied an entire box of tissues in a couple of hours.
- Wet wipes/face wipes - they go nuts over these. Have to throw them out in the bathroom as they vanish from the bin in the bedroom.
- chewing gum - needless to say, this was a mistake we only made once...
- hair ties
- tea bags - either in an empty cup of out of my cup of tea while it's still brewing.
- dirty socks - partners prefered.
- earings
- anything that has had food near it - spilt some coffee on a shirt the other day, later the entire shirt had vanished.
- headphones
- gloves
- paper - envelopes and A4 letters vanish without a trace (would LOVE to see them carry these)
- food (any and all) - will steal pretty much anything off your plate if you don't pay close enough attention, greatest achievement is a whole burger.


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

The funniest thing liesel took was her leash and collar I attempted to use on her. It vanished one day during free roam time and never came back. She hated that thing. i even moved and never found that. Once when she was out I was playing a board game and I guess ignoring her so she ran into the middle of the monopoly game stole a property card and ran away with it at full speed. Shes famous for taking tissues as well, food, she also dumps over cups of water and steals/ drinks the water. I also recently found a rat stash of stolen things in the bottom of a couch including a bunch of rocks from the fish tank that apparently never got into the tank. I'm not sure if Zoey or liesel took those. Arielle also made her first steal tonight when she ran off with my hotdog.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

Mine have taken my contact lenses prescription, socks, and whole boxes of fake eyelashes.


----------



## Amelia (May 3, 2013)

leisel -- interesting to see that tissues are a recurring favourite! Also -- I have fish tanks too.  What do you keep?

Monster paws, your kids seem to have unusual tastes!! Fake eyelashes and contact lenses, hahaha!


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

^Yep, had to go and get a new prescription and everything, only to find it a few weeks later when I was doing some deep cleaning. Also found the top half of the Halloween costume I wore last year made into a little nest.


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

My rat has an obsession for earplugs. I sleep in them because my room is right over a street, and I swear I've lost at least 20 to him. I guess he eats them. 
Once while I was studying on my bed he snatched and ran off with a highlighter pen twice his size.. He of course tripped trying to get onto my bedside table and rolled off the bed. It was hilarious. 
Or when he tried to steal a whole apple.. 
I've also lost my cat-shaped rubber usb pen to him.. Apparently it was an awesome chew toy  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

Food is a favourite amongst mine, I find little stashes of it everywhere in my room. Only last night Bella ran off with my bank statement and hid it. I have no idea at all where it is!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Mine love tissues and paper towels as well. They love anything paper in general. Pastoolio actually used to steal my tip money as I was counting it. I guess he really wanted to buy something? 

I also, mysteriously hear snacking underneath my bed or dresser sometimes. I have no idea how the food got there. They also love headphones. Back when I had Mimi she ate all the rubber off of my headphones. She also ate the rubber off of my pencil. Pastoolio is a big fan of leather boots and shoe laces as well.


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

Rats are so cute  I love these stories!


----------



## flamegurl (Apr 30, 2013)

I found a collection of chapstick and dryersheets under my couch. It was peppers proud collection! Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They take my bottlecaps, hairties, jewelry, clothing, and key lanyard.

They don't bother taking the paper. They just chew it right there. Hard explaining why my final paper is ragged around the edges. I also had a baby take a penny once, don't know why or the end goal.

Obviously, anything that is set atop their cage is taken in and gone forever: bag of bird seed, bag of millet, the treat bags I had made up for adopters and forgotten at home for a mere 10 minutes. Any fleece, blankets, leash, or anything is pulled within the cage. Sometimes they don't do anything with it just want to have it.

The greatest heist my rats ever pulled on me was my girl. She had been breaking out of her cage at night and taking the bird's millet sprays, hay, and papers to build a nice little nest under my massive bookshelf. Don't know how long she did this. Then, I left for my male to be neutered and was gone for maybe two hours. Upon returning, Caius had taken all but like 5 of the babies out of her cage and stashed them under the bookshelf in a nice nest. Even worse was that she was so cheeky I put her in the cage with the remaining babies and my boyfriend held her point of escape closed while I retrieved the babies. She immediately grabbed a baby and tried to escape. Finding it was impossible, she screamed at us as if we were slowly pulling out each one of her hairs :/


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

Right now I have a tank with a goldfish and catfish and a smaller tank with a beta. It's funny cause two of my girls don't mind any of the fish but for whatever reason liesel wants the beta dead. I always have to have his lid down so she doesn't kill him. Shes fine with the other guys though, there's just something about that beta.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Lilly steals my e-cigs, papers, hand towels, blankets, clothes, food off my plate and a multitude of other things. Her best heists are once she snatched my toaster strudel off my plate and had it drug across the couch and into her nest of blankets before I could get it. And she also snatched a piece of chicken twice the size of her off my plate and had Ruby and Thistle help drag it to their hidey box before I knew what was going on.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I had a rat once that chewed the handles off my designer bag that I saved up for and attempted to stash it but failed miserably. I thought it was safe when i put it on top of the bookshelf, but I was wrong.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

One of my girls stole my iPhone charger cable today and hid it in a small dark spot in my closet, UGH. I spent forever looking for it.


----------

